
Ask HN: What cities are good for mobile developers beyond the Bay Area? - exBarrelSpoiler
There seems to be a decent amount of roles for fullstack web developers, IT specialists, and enterprise desktop software engineers throughout the U.S. and much of the world. However, what cities are specifically good for mobile developers beyond the Bay?
======
muzani
You might have to define "good". There are plenty of jobs in cities all over
the world. Some, like Jakarta, have a booming tech industry, but may not be as
livable or high paying.

What are your goals? To sit on a million dollars? Or buy a house by the lake,
send your kids to Harvard? Creative independence? I make a good sum off a $25k
salary, but living quality is high enough that I'd probably turn down a $150k
salary at the Bay.

~~~
dhruvkar
where in the world are you?

~~~
muzani
Malaysia. $25k is about median _household_ salary for Kuala Lumpur. If my wife
made the same salary, we'd be in the top 20% for the city.

The rest of Southeast Asia is similar, in different ways. We've got lots of
people who migrate over from the UK, Estonia, Japan, Australia, for various
reasons. Sometimes it's just more political stability, sometimes it's the lack
of pressure, sometimes it's just being able to have a more diverse
international team.

~~~
dhruvkar
Nice, makes sense.

------
dangwu
All the big companies hire for mobile in the Seattle area. There’s some
startups too, but nothing like the Bay Area.

------
caseyscottmckay
While not specific to mobile, D.C. seems nice for developers if you are okay
with working for a government contractor.

------
camhenlin
Anywhere with an internet connection is good if you get a remote job

------
hamid_ra
you can easily live anywhere if you are a mobile developer and work remotely
from any city even outside the states. however if you are looking to work in
office Seattle, NYC, Portland, DC

------
askafriend
Seattle, LA, New York

------
redwoolf
Minneapolis

